# ISO English Pea ideas



## kimbaby (Feb 2, 2006)

OK besides opening the can and heating or cooking them fresh out of the garden, what can we do with english peas(sweet peas)?


----------



## bevkile (Feb 2, 2006)

I keep frozen peas in the freezer.  They are great for a last minute 'add to'.  Just run hot water over them and pop them in a salad, or to a casserole just before you pop it in the oven.    They add color as well as flavor and nutrition.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 2, 2006)

Soup; frozen peas can make the fasted soup. Just cook them in some stock (or milk) then add some garlic/onions/bacon/whatever you like and puree the whole thing (or some of the soup, if you want some whole pieces left) in the blender or food processor. If you use vegetable stock and stick to veggies it can be super healthy


----------



## Constance (Feb 2, 2006)

We love peas...I add frozen ones to all kinds of things.
Also, consider pea salad, made with good canned peas, chopped egg, diced onion, pimentoes and mayo.

Here's a tasty recipe using peas:

Scalloped Green Peas and Onions
Yield: 6 servings

1/4 c  Butter
1/4 c  All purpose flour
1 t  Salt
1 t  Seasoned salt
Pepper
2 c  Milk
10 oz Pkg frozen peas, partially thawed
1 lb Pearl onions, frozen,thawed
2 med Baking potatoes, peel, slice
1 c  Swiss cheese, shredded

  Melt butter in saucepan over low heat, blend in flour, salts, and
  pepper. Add milk, stirring constantly. Cook and stir until sauce is
  smooth and thick. Arrange half the peas, onions, and potatoes in a
  buttered 1 1/2 qt shallow casserole. Spoon half sauce over, sprinkle
  with half cheese. Repeat. Cover, bake 375, 1 hr.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 2, 2006)

I like to keep frozen peas on hand, as it's easiest to add a couple tablespoons of frozen peas to a stir-fry or sauteed pasta dish (alfredo and goodies, or a garlic/butter sauce and goodies).

Personally, I really like peas heated through, with a bit of butter, salt, and freshly-ground black pepper.  Even some of my kids will eat them.

Canned peas I absolutely detest.  They're over-cooked, mushy, and the color is off.  I won't even mention the taste.


----------



## licia (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh, yes. The pasta with peas is a wonderful dish and quick as a wink. I make a sort of alfredo sauce with butter, sour cream, parmesan cheese, poppy seeds and toss the frozen peas in just before I drain the pasta. It is wonderful. The peas are still fresh and crunchy and the taste is great.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2006)

We all enjoy peas, one of our favorite ways is to saute  sliced mushrooms, add some prosciutto torn into pieces, in butter, pour in the frozen peas, add salt and pepper, stir then let them go til just warmed through..yummy..

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

bags of frozen peas also make great ice bags for an injury.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 2, 2006)

/   pds you crack me up!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you!  I love making people laugh!!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2006)

Pds,
you sure did that today   

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

well...good my job is done.
Nighty night!  lol


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 2, 2006)

I think that what Americans call 'English peas' is what we call 'garden peas'...  they are great as a puree with a little butter and garlic.  They are wonderful added to a bolognese type sauce for a piselli sauce (not sure of the spelling!)

Wonderful as pea fritters.  Grate a potato, add peas and a little melted butter, form into flat cakes, dust with flour and shallow fry in sunflower oil


----------



## licia (Feb 2, 2006)

A crunchy pea salad is really good - various recipes - frozen peas, sweet onion, sliced water chestnuts, grated cheddar or colby cheese, cashews and a dressing made from a little mayo, sour cream and a bit of apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 2, 2006)

Peas with baby spinach, feta and olive oil/lemon juice dressing.

Peas go great with mint and parmesan, it makes a fantastic pasta sauce (thinned out with a bit of water/stock/light cream) or an accompaniment to almost any meat. Good old minty mushy peas! But add some parmesan and it cuts through the sweetness of the peas adding a bit of a bite.

Also gently heat some extra-virgin olive oil with a slice garlic clove and a sprig of rosemary in it until it starts to spit. Put some peas in a food processor, pick the leaves of the rosemary (if you want a stronger rosemary flavour) or just pour the strained oil in with the peas and blend until a puree. Absolutely fantastic with seafood (prawns, scallops, salmon or any white fish) and chicken.


----------

